# T3i and D5100 - difference in image quality



## p4b10 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi. I'm thinking about changing my camera. I found two interesting models. Canon 600D (T3i) and Nikon D5100. I have read a lot of reviews and it looks that Nikon takes better photos, but Canon is the better choice for video (more manual options). Video recording is significant for me, but it's not a priority. So, I want to know if is there really big difference in image quality between 600D and D5100?* If not, I'll buy Canon. But if difference is big, then I prefer Nikon. 
I want to shoot mostly nature (landscapes, not macro), architecture and sometimes night sky (I know that it also depends on the lenses, so I choose cheaper camera, to have more money for lenses). 


*I heard that there is problem with chromatic aberration and noise in high ISO in T3i.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 6, 2011)

The number one most advice that people will tell you here is to go to the store, pick them up, see which one feels better in your hands and there you go. Being pretty much in the same situation as you, this isn't always a deciding factor although it did help a lot. I will be getting a Canon Rebel T3i this weekend because I like Videography a lot and I like the video quality a lot on the 600d. 

YouTube - &#x202a;Canon EOS 600D (T3i) vs Nikon D5100 Review&#x202c;&rlm;

According to best buy, their prices are the exact same. I guess it comes down to "Are you going to be making short films or just recording some cool things you see?" If you want to make some short films than go with the T3i which was my deciding factor. But If you are more serious about photography than Nikon is the way to go! And like I said earlier, it would do you go to go pick them up and see which one you like holding better. If you have seen the video above, it does show that there really isn't much difference in quality of photos, only that Nikon handles noise a little better so if that's important to you, than there you go! Sorry I'm a little Bias and being Pro-T3i, but that is what I'm getting and have done my research on. I like the NIKON a lot though.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a more technical review of the T2i vs the D5100 on that exact subject.  From what I'm told, the T2i has the same sensor as the T3i but I don't know Canon so someone please correct me on that.

Nikon DX vs Canon APS-C: Dynamic Range | TestCams.com


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 6, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Here's a more technical review of the T2i vs the D5100 on that exact subject.  From what I'm told, the T2i has the same sensor as the T3i but I don't know Canon so someone please correct me on that.
> 
> Nikon DX vs Canon APS-C: Dynamic Range | TestCams.com




Yeah, they have the same sensor and everything. The T3i has a few more features though, like a swivel screen and some more recording option.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 6, 2011)

The photographer takes the photo not the camera


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 6, 2011)

gsgary said:


> The photographer takes the photo not the camera



^ most importantly this...

But also, chromatic aberration is a function of the lens, not the camera... and all cameras are high noise at high ISO.  If your primary intent is to use the camera in extreme low light, Nikon has a slight advantage over Canon at the moment.  That being said, neither of these models are intended to be stellar low light performers (those usually occur at much higher prices).  It sounds like you want the Canon, so get it!   Don't buy a Nikon because you heard somewhere it might be marginally better in fringe situations.  If you picked them both up and you like the Canon, get the Canon.  :thumbup:


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys really need to watch the videos.   

If you like Canon, go with the Canon.  However, you need to know the strength and weaknesses of your camera so that you compensate depending on the situation.

Just my humble noob opinion.


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 6, 2011)

My point is simply that unless a particular technical metric is the primary motivation for your decision, it will have less impact on the quality of 99% of your photos than the actual ergonomics of the camera.  I'm not saying Canon has better ergonomics than Nikon, that seems to be split right down the middle.  If you understand your camera, and you enjoy the interface, you'll take more and better photos.  If the interface isn't second nature to you, and you find yourself having to think about how to make certain adjustments, it won't matter that the sensor outperforms the competition by whatever margin because you'll have missed the shot.  There are definitely some people that can buy a thing entirely on specs and then make it work for them, but it's more important to me to have the interface that I enjoy using.  Also worth considering is that when you buy a DSLR you also buy into whatever company's lens system.  Nikon sensors haven't always outperformed Canon, and they won't always in the future, they just do right now.

But as vtec said, whatever you go with, learn it's strengths and weaknesses inside and out.  It's the photographer's responsibility to take a good photo, not the camera's, and that all comes down to optimally using the equipment you've got.


----------



## p4b10 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Now I'm almost sure, that I'll buy the T3i. 
I know that equipment is not as important as skill, that's why I still use my EOS 50. Analog photography is more than amazing. 
Maybe my question is stupid, then I'm sorry. I just wanted to ask people who know more about digital SLRs and you really helped me.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jul 6, 2011)

p4b10 said:


> Thanks guys.  Now I'm almost sure, that I'll buy the T3i.
> I know that equipment is not as important as skill, that's why I still use my EOS 50. Analog photography is more than amazing.
> Maybe my question is stupid, then I'm sorry. I just wanted to ask people who know more about digital SLRs and you really helped me.




Also, look at the ads on Sundays and see if there are any great deals going on with either camera or any package deals because I'm going to be looking at that too!


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 6, 2011)

p4b10 said:


> Thanks guys.  Now I'm almost sure, that I'll buy the T3i.
> I know that equipment is not as important as skill, that's why I still use my EOS 50. Analog photography is more than amazing.
> Maybe my question is stupid, then I'm sorry. I just wanted to ask people who know more about digital SLRs and you really helped me.



Glad we could help!  the only stupid question is the one that doesn't get asked (cliche but true)


----------



## p4b10 (Jul 6, 2011)

@*Smitzel269*
Thanks for the tip. Yesterday in Poland (where I live) you could buy some products for even 40% less money, you just had to do this after 9 p.m. I hope you'll find interesting offer in your country. Good luck.


----------

